# No more American Network TV channel?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

I have cable TV through the local company (Telecable) and it seems they have now dropped the American Network channel, which carried CBS programming from the US. I don't watch much TV, but did enjoy "60 Minutes" on Sunday nights. I have friends in other Central/South American countries who have told me they lost the same channel recently.

Alternatives?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

The owners of the American Network TV channel have canceled the service and replaced it with a youth oriented service. To the best of my knowledge no real notice was given but according to the Guad Reported it was due to "external causes" what that means is unknown.:confused2:


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*American Network Channel*



GringoCArlos said:


> I have cable TV through the local company (Telecable) and it seems they have now dropped the American Network channel, which carried CBS programming from the US. I don't watch much TV, but did enjoy "60 Minutes" on Sunday nights. I have friends in other Central/South American countries who have told me they lost the same channel recently.
> 
> Alternatives?


AN channel began announcing "All good things must come to an end..." in early August. The notice was usually only once per day in the morning. We hoped it was in error. It said that Aug. 30th would be the last day. When the 31st came it was still on and we had renewed HOPE. However, it did end the first week of September. We have missed it but not the repeating ads they showed! CNN, FX, UTIL, UNIV, AXN, SONY are now watched more at our house. Unfortunately, there is no news type show and definitely no 60 Minutes or Sunday Morning.


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

We have Dish Mexico, which has a number of channels in English with Spanish subtitles, but no network news. This is for my Mexican husband. For me, I've got Directv from Los Angeles through a guy in Merida who rents the receivers. If you can find someone in your area who does that, you could get either Directv or Dish from the States. But you need a pretty big sat dish! The only problem with the service is that the 4 network channels we get (ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox) are two hours behind! That makes for some late night tv watching if I want to catch the prime time shows! Or taping. The other solution is to watch shows on computer, if you have a high speed connection. I don't, so that isn't possible for me, but have friends in Merida who watch all the time. They connect to their LCD tv and watch on the big screen. Makes me very jealous! lol!


----------



## grieger-lods (Sep 11, 2011)

*Network News*



Sisalena said:


> We have Dish Mexico, which has a number of channels in English with Spanish subtitles, but no network news. This is for my Mexican husband. For me, I've got Directv from Los Angeles through a guy in Merida who rents the receivers. If you can find someone in your area who does that, you could get either Directv or Dish from the States. But you need a pretty big sat dish! The only problem with the service is that the 4 network channels we get (ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox) are two hours behind! That makes for some late night tv watching if I want to catch the prime time shows! Or taping. The other solution is to watch shows on computer, if you have a high speed connection. I don't, so that isn't possible for me, but have friends in Merida who watch all the time. They connect to their LCD tv and watch on the big screen. Makes me very jealous! lol!


Thanks Sisalena! We do watch using RTV at times on the computer when we really need an MSNBC fix.


----------

